# Sunglow bulb



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

*I was wandering if anyone on here has actually used the sunglow bulbs and do they produce u.v light or just heat ive been wandering this for a while as these bulbs are realy expensive and i fancy one for my iguanas and beardies*

*: victory:*


----------



## vickie6284 (Sep 28, 2008)

*sun glo bulb*

hi there, i use a 125 watt sun glow bulb.it produces both heat and uv.these kind of bulbs are very good from what ive been hearing and i have found that my tort is more active than before by using one of these.if you are worried about price i got mine off ebay for 25.00 then p&p was a couple of pound. they are worth having and you get a gurantee with them aswell.
hope this helps.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks hun i wasnt sure 
didnt want to wast my money for nothing
Sunglowbulbs here i come


----------



## Me001 (Aug 23, 2008)

I use one in each of my vivs and my beardys have become so active.

excellent bits of kit


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

vickie6284 said:


> hi there, i use a 125 watt sun glow bulb.it produces both heat and uv.these kind of bulbs are very good from what ive been hearing and i have found that my tort is more active than before by using one of these.if you are worried about price i got mine off ebay for 25.00 then p&p was a couple of pound. they are worth having and you get a gurantee with them aswell.
> hope this helps.


not sure which the OP means but the solar glow bulbs are MVB's (and come in 125 and 160 watt so i guess is what your on about) the sun glow bulbs are just ordinarry spot bulbs and ARE NOT UV bulbs..
Owen


----------

